# Goats Milk Dog Soap Recipe



## Teri Collins (Jan 12, 2019)

Hello:  I've been making goats milk soap for a VERY short time...like maybe 2 months...  ... I was wondering if using that recipe would be ok for my dog...I don't know what EO's are safe for dogs & how much of it to use...Is there a simple goats milk dog soap recipe that anyone  could share...I have a dog with hot spots & would like to try a goats milk recipe...Thanks.....Happy Soaping!!!!


----------



## SoaperForLife (Jan 12, 2019)

I personally don't think that goat's milk brings anything different to the table than a properly designed cold-process recipe, but that's just my opinion...... go for it but do your research first.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 12, 2019)

I agree with the above.  I use it mostly for label appeal.  I prefer coconut milk over goat. Find it creamier. But make both. I also use buttermilk.  I’m one who doesn’t think much survives the lye.


----------



## Alfa_Lazcares (Jan 12, 2019)

Lots of threads about this topic 



Dog Soap

https://www.soapmakingforum.com/index.php?threads/Dog-Soap.69640/

Dog Soap Recipe & Tutorial

https://www.soapmakingforum.com/index.php?threads/Dog-Soap-Recipe-&-Tutorial.63851/

need dog soap recipe,

https://www.soapmakingforum.com/index.php?threads/need-dog-soap-recipe,.52020/

Natural handmade dog soap??

https://www.soapmakingforum.com/index.php?threads/Natural-handmade-dog-soap??.42105/


----------

